# bodhi seeds



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2017)

after a lot of  searching, I found sunshine daydream, goji og and many other great strains from Bodhi. IN STOCK.. am gonna run a bodhi tent in a few months to see what all the hype is about. after looking at many other sites, the most popular strains (Bodhi), are always OUT OF STOCK.. not here. but u need bitcoin, send tracked cash or spend $50. on a bank transfer...  on the plus side they have a 15% discount code. ACTIVE.. a 30% discount for any orders over $500..  they told me this morning that all seed sites no longer accept credit cards. even single seed as of feb. 1st... f****** banks!!! errrr...   pm me if u want website.. there sure would be a market for anyone selling seeds locally. local grow store says almost everyone is asking for seeds now that we are recreational legal..


----------



## Kraven (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear GH. I'm running SSDD....don't have the beans and my last pass is in flower. I'll snoop around an see what I turn up.


start here

https://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seed-breeders/bodhi-seeds


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2017)

Blame all these assholes that are hacking businesses and stealing people's money. They need to start doing public hangings of these scammers and hackers when they catch them.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 15, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Blame all these assholes that are hacking businesses and stealing people's money. They need to start doing public hangings of these scammers and hackers when they catch them.



HP, Did I miss something? What do hackers have to do with seed banks?


----------



## Budlight (Feb 15, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Blame all these assholes that are hacking businesses and stealing people's money. They need to start doing public hangings of these scammers and hackers when they catch them.



 I won hundred percent agree with you my friend


----------



## Budlight (Feb 15, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> HP, Did I miss something? What do hackers have to do with seed banks?



 Because people are hacking into the seed banks stealing peoples credit card information and  draining  their credit cards


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2017)

I did not know that. thanks pup, bud..

kraven, sorry, what's ssdd??


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2017)

ssdd = sunshine daydream: bubbashine x Appalachia ; bubba kush x moonshine + green crack x tres dawg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2017)

I shoulda known. thanks.. have you heard of "swamp boys seeds"?? someone told me how great they were. most everything is out of stock or quite expensive..


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 16, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> I did not know that. thanks pup, bud..



Yeah, I didn't hear anything about it either. I must say, it doesn't sound right to me. As a (white hat) hacker myself, I know a little about it and it's most common that credit card transactions (whether done at a seed bank or at walmart,con) are all done via a third party (like Citi-bank or BOA). 

Certainly, if a web host is trying to transact secure transactions without the proper security protocols, it would most certainly attract hackers. Like an easy prey in Central Park would attract a mugger.

I have done security for more than a few host and I'll tell you, if you leave one little crack, the hackers will find it. Which is exactly why most hosts use a third party for secure transactions.

Sorry for what happened to whatever seed bank. Hopefully, they have sealed the cracks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 16, 2017)

They are just making it harder and harder to buy stuff without worrying about your information getting stolen. My bank has been hit so many times by hackers in Canada that I have to preauthorize anything I buy from Canada before they will allow the transaction to happen.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 16, 2017)

That's one reason I like using Paypal for online purchases. 

Just like there have always been thieves, as long as there are computers there will always be hackers. The best we can do is be informed and protect ourselves from them.

It's always the few that ruin it for the many.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2017)

looks like attitude still is taking credit cards unless they have not updated their faq's yet. i bought seeds from them around the first of the year. i could not pay for them with a credit card... at first. i contacted them and they told me to check out using GBP instead of USD. when i did that, it let me use a credit card. i used a new, new credit card with a low limit in case but had no problem yet. it looks like they have a pretty good selection of bodhi seeds too. i got hit with a small conversion fee by my cc company(around $2 i think).


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

I had a big order from attitude stopped by USDA in NY.....made it through customs but snagged me on Ag importation w/o the proper papers......just sayin.....anyway I don't buy beans anymore....just gotta find the damn NS to begin my S1 project.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 17, 2017)

Kraven what is  NS


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Kraven what is NS


 The Deadly NightShade


----------



## yarddog (Feb 17, 2017)

the Infamous NightShade.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 17, 2017)

Kraven said:


> .....anyway I don't buy beans anymore....



How come? Do you breed your own? I would love to breed if I had the room.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

Hack I sorta just come across beans all the time and yes I breed, not really too hard to put a male in with the girls. I wouldn't embarrass myself and say I'm a breeder, only that I have let nature take its course.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2017)

We talkin about this? 

https://www.medicaljane.com/review/nightshade-medical-marijuana-strain-review/


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

Hamster Lewis said:


> We talkin about this?
> 
> https://www.medicaljane.com/review/nightshade-medical-marijuana-strain-review/




Yes sir that the stuff


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

It is the first part of a dream I have. It was the first beans I bought in 2007, and the smoke just krippled me....and I'm a little better grower now.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry to take your thread of course Grass Hopper, please accept my apology.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 17, 2017)

too kind kraven. no, i'm loving seed talk. was always a hunter of one sort or another. seed hunting has become my new obsession..


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 17, 2017)

was just checking out barneys for night shade. looks to be discontinued. of course I had to look around on their site. I really liked;

cookies kush
liberty haze (25%thc)
tangerine dream
critical kush
blue cheese

all heavy weights in yield and very high thc levels. every time I read write-ups like these, I wanna drop a seed asap. yup, am so hooked!!


----------



## Kraven (Feb 18, 2017)

I know where to find it.....it is being held for me now....I just *****. Guess I need to go and get it so that my rant will end lol. If you can find some it will be in your top 5 fosure after you taste / smoke some


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 23, 2017)

finally broke down and ordered some bodhi seeds.

sunshine daydream
goji og
sky lotus
 also some cali conn. fems.

have waited on these because of having to buy "regular" seeds. a friend said that u can tell whether it is a male or female seed by the crater on the bottom of the seed. i saw a video on that some time ago but paid little attention as am mostly femmed seed guy. anyway, how much truth is there in this?? how accurate is it??? thanks!!


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

Nota lota of truth to that myth GH. I have seen it come and go a few times over the years. Nature says for every 2 girls you'll get a boy. Sometimes you get weird numbers but normally out of ten seeds it's about 6-7 girls is the norm. You will like the SSDD, nice and stoney. When you pop the Gogi your looking for the strongest piney smelling one you can find...the pine sol pheno is the best.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 24, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Nota lota of truth to that myth GH. I have seen it come and go a few times over the years. Nature says for every 2 girls you'll get a boy. Sometimes you get weird numbers but normally out of ten seeds it's about 6-7 girls is the norm. You will like the SSDD, nice and stoney. When you pop the Gogi your looking for the strongest piney smelling one you can find...the pine sol pheno is the best.



nice!! thanks bud, am gonna pm a list of what i ordered for your thoughts. thanks!

thank u too ham!!


----------



## AGuy (Feb 26, 2017)

I use Seedsupreme.com 

https://www.seedsupreme.com/

UK based. Have a lot of strains. Website actually looks professional and is easy to navigate. Advertise CBD strains.

Have used them 4/5 times now. They do say to refer folks, so they don't seem to have a problem with publicity.

No problems from them. Customer Service has been tops. Lemme know when my order ships, can track it and they send a "did you get your package" email.

Will advise to use/purchase their "Guaranteed Delivery" option (they say they will redeliver, free of charge, if "lost") when purchasing the "GD" option. Only time I have not gotten my seeds is the one, only and first time I ordered and did not use the Guaranteed Delivery. 

Shipping times have been very acceptable coming from the UK. Within a couple weeks. They say their busy right now with orders and spring coming up, so processing has taken a little longer.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 26, 2017)

thanks A.G., will keep their bank in mind. if i just take a peek, i will have to order something. seeds r off limits right now. i searched so many sites looking for a few bodhi strains and cali conns. were always out of stock. the ones i was looking for. i then went back and found everything i was looking for and more on 1 site... the 2 part order was over $500. they gave me 30% off!!!! also (9) C 99s as well as a 5 or 6 pack of ghost train haze fem. all free. my new fav seed bank!!


----------

